# A happy newbie!



## ronkh (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all,

As the header say's, here is one happy newbie!
I made my intro in the welcome section saying that I had an order for some new machinery. Well, it came at 8.45am this morning!
A brief description of them and hopefully some pics:
Axminster SIEG SC6 Super-metal lathe;
Ditto Ax SIEG Super micro mill (and it is "micro"!);
Ditto Ax off-hand grinder;
100m/m rotary table;
Holder for ER32 collets (already have a full set of collets);
A little starter vice.

These were delivered by lorry as the lathe weighs in at 148kg and the mill at 32kg.
I am popping down to their warehouse/depot soon to pick up some other goodies but this lot will get me going for now!! (In fact, I have got going just to check them out. Bliss)!!

I'm not sure about re-sizing the pics-Windows 7-on this computer but I will try a couple of down-loads all the same.
More later, cheers and what a great site. Many thanks to the creator(s).

Ron.


----------



## ronkh (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, that worked! Now the lathe.


----------



## ronkh (Aug 10, 2010)

Grinder and table.


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Ron, those are nice machines. You are going to have a lot of fun with them. Soon you will be needing more metal.

Kenny


----------



## ronkh (Aug 10, 2010)

One shot of my other hobby, model boat making. (I have about 20 or so). 
I intended this to be motorised with either steam or electric but had a daft-farts day and glued all the decks together, left them over night to cure then realised that I shouldn't of done that!! :wall:
Still not finished as lost interest in it because of that.
Ho hum.

Ron.


----------



## ronkh (Aug 10, 2010)

1Kenny  said:
			
		

> Hi Ron, those are nice machines. You are going to have a lot of fun with them. Soon you will be needing more metal.
> 
> Kenny



Thanks Kenny,

I have boxes of material from where I work. Loads of offcuts and unidentified material-we know its brass/ aluminium/mild steels /stainless and all high-grade stuff but because there is no identifying marks/labels on it, it gets thrown out. Including certain tooling if better ones come on the market. (I work in F1 which might explain a bit).
Believe me, the people who own/run these teams are in cloud cuckoo land!
Thankfully, I will be out of it soon.

Ron.


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow Ron that boat is nice. You should have no problem building steam engines. A friend two doors up from me builds model boats. I made him some baby cannon barrels for one of his boats from brass.

Kenny


----------



## ronkh (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Kenny again!
The lathe is still on it's pallet but I couldn't resist turning a bit of scrap aluminium and milling a bit as well. Now there is a wonderful smell in the "shop", "boatyard" ex garage!!
Cars got paint on it so will survive. ;D


----------



## cfellows (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, that sternwheeler is a beautiful boat.  :bow: Do you have a website? Wouldn't mind seeing pictures of some of your other boats. By the way, was that a kit or done from scratch?

Chuck


----------



## ronkh (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Chuck,

Modified kit. 
Website?!!? :fan: That's what usually happens with me and computers!
If you'd like, I could post a couple but I would not want this site to change into a "Boat Site"!
Your builds are first class as are Kenny's builds and "hogs"?
(Oops!, sorry moderators, I went to edit this post but hit "Report to Moderators" by mistake I think. Grey-cell overload)!

Ron.


----------



## ronkh (Aug 10, 2010)

By the way, I am thinking that for my first engine build I would like to tackle a single cylinder compound. 
An engine by Richard Castagnola of Santa Barbara I think. Looks like something fairly straightforward to start with. (Or will they be famous last words)? Rof}


----------



## 1Kenny (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Ron,

It would be great if you would show us some of your other boats too, they are models. About the "hogs", look real close, they are 3/4 scale. The seat height is below my kneecaps. I was a dealer for the guy that made them.

Kenny


----------



## ronkh (Aug 10, 2010)

With that seat height, my kneecaps would end up so high and I would be bent over so much, I would end up eye-balling my a"se!!
I promise to submit a few of my boat builds.


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice bunch of kit to get in one day, Ron! You've got some fun ahead of you.

The pics you attached are really big. If you make them about 5x7, 96ppi, they can be put inline
with your post, and will show up full size in the thread.

Thanks for showing your new stuff. Don't forget to show us what you make, too!

Dean


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 10, 2010)

Ron,

It looks like Christmas morning and a boy with a bunch of new toys.

Your boat looks magnificent. How about some more pictures of your boats and other toys you have made.

SAM


----------

